

OLEDs are the future of screens - paulleviss
http://www.digitivity.com/articles/2008/06/oleds-are-the-future-of-screen.html
Have you ever imagined of having a display monitor built into your clothing that can be rolled up? Have you conceived of having a high-definition TV, 80 inches wide but less than a quarter-inch thick, and that consumes less power than most TVs. These devices are not just an artist's speculation, they might be possible in the near future with the help of OLEDs.
======
tachim
They have many advantages, but afaik nobody's come out with an OLED screen
that doesn't burn in after 10 min of the same color.

------
DenisM
OLEDs are the future of screens and always will be.

